# Clumbers Having Fun



## 2clumbers&aspringer (Nov 7, 2008)

A few I took today



















Hey Watch out!!!!!!!




































Do You Do Tongues??









Steve


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Fabulous photos! They are both gorgeous dogs, and looks like they had great fun!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

great pics


----------



## pettpaintings (Dec 18, 2008)

Lovely dogs and great piccy's I love the third one down where someone has had to take evasive action LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, Fabulous dogs !!!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Absolutely fabulous photos!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Wonderful pictures, thanks for sharing! Looks like they had fun


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

super photos,so full of energy they look so happy. suz


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Love seeing pictures of your dogs,
you take beautiful photos, and your dog are just gorgeous.
Tongues anyone? really made me laugh - LOL -


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I have to say, that these 2 pups are probably my 2nd favourite on the forum ( ours being my 1st of course) They are so full of life, and in such good condition, I love your pics hun, they are truly outstanding!!


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

I love your dogs, they are lovely, Great pics xx


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

More fantastic photos! 

Please tell me the name of your camera, your photos are crystal clear. Does it have a fast shutter reaction time (unlike mine which takes the photo about three days after pressing the button!!)

Here is a pic of the Clumber I walk each day - she's a lttle sweatheart!


----------

